# Under bonnet clean



## CRAGGLE (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi All

Can anyone suggest a product to use on all the engine and bay, not really dirty under there think a product that sprays on and wipes off maybe ideal as its not that dirty and just want to keep on top of it.

Cheers


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

im no professional but i got some gunk from halfauds. cheap and works really well, comes in different states


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Would have thought APC would work best and isnt as corrosive/harsh as gunk.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah as above, apc probably would work well, i use poorboys natural look dressing on the plastics etc, looks and smells great (not that anyway can vouch for that being under the bonnet lol)


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

dave-g said:


> yeah as above, apc probably would work well, i use poorboys natural look dressing on the plastics etc, looks and smells great (not that anyway can vouch for that being under the bonnet lol)


I would say the same. Wipe over with an APC solution to clean, then over with a trim dressing as the Poorboy Natural look etc.

Chris.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I give the 'bay a good clean with APC and dress with Autoglym Tyre Dressing of all things on the plastics....comes up a treat.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

AG Engine Cleaner IMO is underrated, then dress as described above with AG Trim dressing.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Just bought some AG Engine & Machine Cleaner (1 litre) and AG Vinyl and Rubber Care (1 litre) to have a go at my 2000 mile Impreza engine.

Covered in green transport grease as they all are. Will use those products, some AS G101, brushes, toothbrush, etc and see how it turns out 

Brian.


----------

